# Urgent pls----Females- have you sponsored your husband and family?



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Were you faced with major obstacles? Or was quite straight forward im getti visa? Ie they dont stop you trying to sponser your family because you are female?


Thanks in advance


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Also,
Assume the husband doesnt have a degree.

Basically my wife has now been given security clearance, but looks like the company are highlighting that getting a visa for myself may now be an issue as i dont have a degree.

They knew this all along. But this is now concerning us because what if we all quit move and dont get a visa!
I suppose i just need to know if you or know of someone that has had a visa approved for their husband who doesnt have a visa


Help please!!!


----------

